# Oscars vs Flowerhorns



## Elongatus cockus

I know there are going to be a lot of neutral votes, but from personal experience, and in general terms, which species has more personality?

Thanks


----------



## rchan11

Oscars by far!


----------



## Joga Bonito

oscars all the way


----------



## lemmywinks

Over the last 4 years or so I've owned 3 oscars and probly close to a dozen flowerhorns. IMO oscars have much more personality than a flowerhorn. But there are always exceptions


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

I got one of each living together, and although my flowerhorn is very friendly and sociable, i find he lacks the ability to try to communicate with me. His stare seems kinna blank,and when he's watching me he doesn' really do anything but just stare at me. My oscar is meaner and more "talkative" , i get the impression he understands more than my flowerhorn does.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

flowerhorn


----------



## spec-v

flowerhorn great agression and personality :nod:


----------



## oojit

Heard about oscars doing tricks with ping-pong balls.

Never heard that with FH.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Oscars are moody but smart. Both have great Fishalities


----------



## rbp 4 135

i have a flower horn, that has some serious potential, that you can have.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

oscar for the win









View attachment 77037


----------



## rbp 4 135

or a free flowerhorn.


----------



## furious piranha

oscar


----------



## deezdrama

I liked oscars at first untill mine died a horrible death from his skin rotting off, he was a blueberry oscar which means he was dyed blue and destined to die early but I did not know at the time. My buddy has a huge oscar whos gills are becoming nastely deformed, and my sister had one with hith, it just seems they are prone to diseases but Im not an experienced cichlid keeper and the above may go for all cichlids.


----------



## SirOneEighty

I don't think that they are necessarily significantly more susceptable to disease, even with all the crazy amounts of inbreeding the hobby sees today.

I think that more often than not people that keep Oscars do not provide the necessary level of filtration, diet, water quality, and space to keep this big fish healthy.

Oscars just eat and crap a ton. They are fish with a high metabolism and an appitite that would put competitive eaters to shame.

I have never been successful at keeping an oscar terribly healthy because I do not have the adequate space for one. I usually end up selling them. My friend has one however and, though I personally think he does not have enough filtration, he keeps the water changed and his 8" Oscar is as healthy and happy as he can be.


----------



## remyo

oscar!!!!!


----------



## Puff

ive only ever had 1 oscar and 1 flowerhorn.

both fish were equally personable. but the oscar got killed at an early age. but my FH is really personable. comes up to the top, eats out of my hand, rubs up on my arm when im rearranging decor.


----------



## xufury

I had owned few oscar before and they were the fist fish since I started set up my first acqurium but I sold both to the lfs when they were 8". Honstly I was very crazy about these fish before and they do have big personality but I felt loss all the interest to them day by day when I know more about other fish. now, I have few flowerhorn, piranha,puffer, reddevil. I love flowerhorn simply they are very colorful and each one have their unit color that never get you bore. i love puffer's cute and unfish like body shape and mean devil and killer piranha. Any of these fish make me lost interest to oscar and that simply just my own opion.


----------



## The Predator

OSCAR! My oscar never would be agressive to me and his tankmates. He learned to eat from my hand!


----------



## MRNIMO.

Gotta be OSCAR.


----------



## The Predator

my cichlid has a first name, its O-S-C-A-R

Like the balloni stuff. I hate that ****ing song.


----------



## bmpower007

Oscars all the way man, they jump out of the water to grab the food


----------



## Elongatus cockus

Now that I bought an oscar, I don't know which is more personable anymore. My small flowerhorn jumps out of the water at the sight of food, and my oscar is just plain cool.


----------



## hyphen

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> I got one of each living together, and although my flowerhorn is very friendly and sociable, i find he lacks the ability to try to communicate with me. His stare seems kinna blank,and when he's watching me he doesn' really do anything but just stare at me. My oscar is meaner and more "talkative" , i get the impression he understands more than my flowerhorn does.


fish don't have the ability to reason nor show emotion with stares. a fish's stare is blank no matter what. one may *seem* to have more character, but their faces are built in such a way that they cannot show that they're sad, happy, or upset.

it is more what you perceive in a subjective way. but science outweighs subjectivity.


----------



## mauls

hyphen said:


> I got one of each living together, and although my flowerhorn is very friendly and sociable, i find he lacks the ability to try to communicate with me. His stare seems kinna blank,and when he's watching me he doesn' really do anything but just stare at me. My oscar is meaner and more "talkative" , i get the impression he understands more than my flowerhorn does.


fish don't have the ability to reason nor show emotion with stares. a fish's stare is blank no matter what. one may *seem* to have more character, but their faces are built in such a way that they cannot show that they're sad, happy, or upset.

it is more what you perceive in a subjective way. but science outweighs subjectivity.
[/quote]

lol thats funny....... Have u ever seen a fish smile? cuz it will never happen


----------



## King Oscar

what up guys im back!
oscar rule dude


----------



## mylesc99

Oscar!!!


----------



## Piranhaz 411

an oscar will definently fit that catagory


----------



## Feeder_Phish

oscar....


----------



## Dasmopar

Oscars are IMO the best "Pet" as far as fish go. They learn who takes care of them and feeds them and respond to that person. I have had many oscar's over the years and they all act diffrently but all of them where very cool pets. I have 2 oscars and one flowerhorn right now and the flower horn is neat because he is the king of the tank. The oscars are neat because when I'm in the room they come to see me and watch what I'm doing. The flower just goes back to chasing the convicts around once he figures there is no food coming.


----------



## 3rdgenguy

Dasmopar said:


> Oscars are IMO the best "Pet" as far as fish go. They learn who takes care of them and feeds them and respond to that person. I have had many oscar's over the years and they all act diffrently but all of them where very cool pets. I have 2 oscars and one flowerhorn right now and the flower horn is neat because he is the king of the tank. The oscars are neat because when I'm in the room they come to see me and watch what I'm doing. The flower just goes back to chasing the convicts around once he figures there is no food coming.


oscar gets my vote havent owned a flowerhorn yet


----------



## Puff

i still say flowerhorn. they bring a whole new aspect to fishkeeping.

*thats just some random bullshit that spurted out of my mouth. ignore it.lol*


----------



## MR.FREEZ

oojit said:


> Heard about oscars *doing tricks with ping-pong balls.
> *
> Never heard that with FH.


----------



## Devon Amazon

oscars


----------



## real4skate

Oscars


----------



## DepH

mauls said:


> I got one of each living together, and although my flowerhorn is very friendly and sociable, i find he lacks the ability to try to communicate with me. His stare seems kinna blank,and when he's watching me he doesn' really do anything but just stare at me. My oscar is meaner and more "talkative" , i get the impression he understands more than my flowerhorn does.


fish don't have the ability to reason nor show emotion with stares. a fish's stare is blank no matter what. one may *seem* to have more character, but their faces are built in such a way that they cannot show that they're sad, happy, or upset.

it is more what you perceive in a subjective way. but science outweighs subjectivity.
[/quote]

lol thats funny....... Have u ever seen a fish smile? cuz it will never happen
[/quote]

My dog smiles


----------



## DeadIrishD

I'm sorry to inform you people, but dispite what you may think your Oscars do not like you, perhaps they may just want food?

I am also sorry, if this message has hurt anyone's feelings I know this concept may be quite hard to comprehend, for some of you, and who knows perhaps I'm wrong but it's my opinion.

as far as what fish seems to be more intelligent of its surroundings, I'm not sure as I've never kept my oscars too long, but GT's and convicts seem to be quite intelligent in this manner as well.


----------



## Guest

Owned both, Oscar. FH's are quite moody tho


----------



## Rooner

Never owned a large Oscar, but my Flowerhorn is NUTS! I thought my rhom was a finger chaser...

My flowerhorn will chase anything outside of his tank constantly and never got bored of it. If you put your hand on the glass you can feel the impact of him hitting and biting the glass so hard. If you hold food above the water, he will jump almost 3" out of the water to grab it (a 5" fish!!).

I have 3 nice piranha tanks, but when most people see how crazy the flowerhorn is, that is usually what they are most interested it.


----------



## face2006

got both, but luv my flowehorns. hybrid or whatever, still a living fish.


----------



## maddyfish

I answered Oscar, because Flowerhorn is not a species. It is a hybrid creature.


----------



## ChilDawg

That is a good taxonomic point.


----------



## Justice.

i played ping pong with my oscar


----------



## LouDiB

I posted on three year old threads with my oscar


----------



## Novato

Oscars for sure, they are like pet dogs in a tank.


----------



## fishguy1313

I can't vote due to the fact I've owned neither, but my friend's oscar will literally sit right next to his head in his tank and watch TV with him!


----------



## ChilDawg

fishguy1313 said:


> I can't vote due to the fact I've owned neither


Didn't stop me...









I enjoy hanging around both of them, but an Oscar was almost my first fish when I got back into the hobby, so I'm really freaking biased...


----------



## Avatar~God

every fish to their own. My old fh was very active, same with an old oscar of mine. At work fh and oscars come and go, we get some that are very shy on both parts. We just sold the rest of a batch of flower horns we had, they were extreamly shy. But every fish has their own personality.


----------



## anthonycaf

oscar


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> I'm sorry to inform you people, but dispite what you may think your Oscars do not like you, perhaps they may just want food?


Man...I really can't argue with this. If we're talking about fish intelligence, oscars have "the knack" to get food from you more than a GT. Half of a GT's attention span is hellbent on wreaking havoc on his tankmates. Oscars just want the goods!


----------



## fishloaf666

flowerhorn, oscars seem dumber and just want food, flowerhorns want to kick your ass for some food!!


----------



## redbellyman21

Oscar all the way, in this comparo, And to the people who say fish dont have emotion or have blank stares.. You should unregister and unistall and sell all your tanks if any... You clearly do not understand why we keep fish... All fish have personalities and this was a vote between two fish.

What does it mean when the fish shows all his/her colors, stretches all their fins or just the lower, it shows their interest in the outside world around the tank, or a tankmate.. My fish all come to the front of the glass at feeding time, so yeah I guess you are right, o but how about when I goto sleep, I turn off my lights and lay down, and the second I get comfortable my female 8 year old dempsey swims right over to my side and watches and interacts with me. I am not claiming that my dempsey or any fish is going to win the nobel peace prize, or figure out how to fix world famine, but she brings joy to me, and anyone who can appreciate the love we have for fish. My dempsey has the most personality out of all my fish, but certainly I am close to all my fish like this. SO before you go speaking empty like your head, really look at a fish, dont start with piranhas becasue they are skittish, pick a cichlid or a saltwater trigger or clown, and interact with them, again if u have a schedule they willd efinately go to the top for fodd at the normal time, but go again after feeding, you will notice most fish will have a curiousity about you and surroundings,

this is my best example of it in pics I have







notice she doesnt have all her colors shown, and she is not her stance shows she is not threatened, she was curious, because I moved a huge tripod over to take a pic
this is my male, who felt threatened when I shook the floor accidnetally







notice almost full coloration and all fins fully erect, he is showing a satnce for protection

here is the last shot I promise, I went to the baltimore aquarium, and the huge spiral salt tank was where I took this photo, a queen trigger was racing down the tank(tank wraps around stairs several times) she was swimming at full speed, she passed kids adults etc. I walk over to try ands capture her, since she was a gorgeous fish. I stopped her in her tracks when I took the first photo, without flash mind you, and she posed for me for about 30 minutes... I was taking photo after photo, since she showed her curiousity side, so fish have persoanlty, but I guess if you have none you cant see it


----------



## chrscap

here is my flowerhorn, personality like an oscar.


----------



## pescadofrito

chrscap said:


> here is my flowerhorn, personality like an oscar.


Is that a TKK man? I am hooked on flowerhorns because they are like my show dogs. Oscars are neat but to me flowerhorns have way more personality and look alot better.


----------



## Restricted-

I trained my oscar to jump out of the water and take pellets from my hand.


----------

